# Immodium resistance?



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

I am just wondering, can and IBS person become resistant to immodium? I am finding that I am reading a lot about people who have to keep increasing their dosages. This scares me because I like to avoid meds unless really necessary and do want to make it a daily occurance. Plus, if you take it once and awhile to avoid an attack will this make your body used to the med? Any advice would be great!Thanks


----------

